# are piranhas in the tetra family?



## EMJAY

i need to know if P's are in the tetra family or are scaleless so i know to cut dosage in half.

i know they have scales. but dont know if they are in the tetra fam. im guessing and have been applying







yes. am i right?


----------



## DonH

If the med states to half dose for tetras and scaleless fish, then administer at half dosage for piranha. Both tetras and piranha are classified in the characin family (Characidae)


----------



## EMJAY

then i'll keep doing what im doing. thanks again don.

appreaciate it


----------



## Innes

they aint tetras, but half the dose anyway


----------



## hastatus

> Innes Posted on Sep 9 2003, 05:07 AM
> they aint tetras, but half the dose anyway


 Huh????


----------



## Judazzz

hastatus said:


> Innes Posted on Sep 9 2003, 05:07 AM
> they aint tetras, but half the dose anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Huh????
Click to expand...

 Don't mind Innes, he's British...









Just another question about this:
we all know p's are very sensitive to certain meds: does this concern all characins, or are p's more sensitive than their relatives?


----------



## DonH

Characins are such a diverse family that I'm not really sure if med sensitivity can be applied to the whole family. Generally, there are many species that are chemically sensitive: tetras, catfish, stingrays, piranha, loaches, Metynnis species (silver dollars), arowana, to name a few. Most meds that treat for parasites have malachite green, formalin, or copper sulphate as the active ingredient. These chemicals are more toxic in soft, acidic water. It's a good idea to check your water parameters before using meds especially if you are trying to duplicate the soft, acidic waters of their native habitat. Most meds that are commercially available have been around for many years and companies have tested for med sensitivity in many commonly available fish. (Thus, the warning label on the box.)

In my opinion, all meds are toxic to fish. We are just administering them at a sublethal dose to the fish in hopes that it will be lethal to the pathogens. As always, follow the directions on the box.


----------



## Judazzz

Thanks for your explanation, Don


----------

